# Hello from Leander Texas



## Tidyup42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello all, 

I just learned of this sight from Facebook, Addicted to Knitting. This is a great group of knitters. I am always inspired by projects that stretch my ability as a knitter and crocheter. I am excited to find out what this sight is all about.

I am currently knitting fingerless gloves/boot cuffs as Christmas presents. I am also knitting for the Special Olympics to be held in Austin Texas early next year. We are creating scarfs for each participant. I have three projects in the wings to start soon I hope.

Nice to meet y'all and enjoy your projects too.
Linda (aka Tidyup42)


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome from Cavaliers land in northeastern Ohio @


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome from hot, muggy Missouri. I spent nine years in Texas (Houston & Dallas). I think of the hot summers there.
I love your crochet work. Precision....


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome, love your photo


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Texan! You will love this site! (BTW, love your photo!)


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome from Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful crochet, table cloth???
Hello and welcome from Oregon.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome from Durban South Africa - I look forward to seeing what you're making for the special Olympics. What is that on your photo? Looks like a crocheted shawl? It's beautiful


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## jbroom (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello and welcome from another Texan. Like your crochet work.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :sm09:


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome from CT


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome from Quebec, Canada


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome from another Ohio knitter and CAVS fan!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi and Welcome from Florida..


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY you will love the site it is addicting though. So many talented and nice people here. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

☕☕☕good morning from Ohio☕☕☕


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tidyup42 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just learned of this sight from Facebook, Addicted to Knitting. This is a great group of knitters. I am always inspired by projects that stretch my ability as a knitter and crocheter. I am excited to find out what this sight is all about.
> 
> ...


???? Hello,welcome.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome from Florida


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02: Your crochet work is beautiful... glad to have you in the group!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello from a transplanted Texan.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Welcome from IL.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello, and welcome from southern Kentucky.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome from Bourbon Missouri.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hello Linda and welcome to KP from the Adirondack Mountains of New York.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Texan.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun).


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome from Ohio!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania. Very nice to have you with us. I love the cover you have on your table I love to do the spider stitch and I also do mostly filet stitch. If you are on FB you can see a lot of my work. I make and sell everything that is on there


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome from the Woodlands, Texas. I have a daughter in Leander. Grey place.


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

Should be great place, sorry


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia.  I like your crochet work.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not far from you. What are you and your group making for the special olympics? Is it a certain yarn/color/stitch? Welcome and you will love this site. Folks are so kind and helpful. Just love 'em.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
Glad you found us, we will enjoy your company.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Helo, Texas! I'm in Northern Nevada. Glad to have you with us. Looking forward to seeing some of the items you love to knit. 

Marge


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome from Round Rock. I too was very involved in Special Olympics.


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome from Round Rock. I too was very involved in Special Olympics.


----------



## Jammarch (Nov 18, 2011)

I am moving to Georgetown Tx next month from Fl. I have lots of extra yarn. Maybe we can get together sometime and talk about what to do about the yarn.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------

